# 2-3 YO GORGEOUS Golden in Gastonia NC



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I hope someone can/will help this boy! He looks so sweet and so scared!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*He's beautiful-any additional details on the following info:*

*Dallas, NC is about 40 minutes outside of Charlotte. No one is allowed, by law, to take him out and evaluate him because he is in bite quarantine. After his quarantine period is up I would be happy to behavior evaluate him. I can also try and find out the circumstances of the "bite" and if the owners have signed him over yet. I will do that tomorrow! Is there anything else anyone wants to know that does not involve interacting with him?See More*

*Jax's Mom-I see the info on the shelter listing says OWNER RECLAIM ONLY.*

*Any update on his status/situation? Wonder if the owners will claim him or sign him over and let a Rescue Group take him. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

Luisa

Trying to find the link on Facebook and cannot.
Can you paste here.
Did you call to find out more details-he is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Found link to him at Gaston*

Found link to him at Gaston. Wonder if he REALLY bit someone or someone used that as an excuse to turn him into shelter

Kennel Inquiry


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I hope he stands a chance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> He is gorgeous. I hope he stands a chance.


I believe you're thinking what I'm thinking regarding the bite incident issue. 

I didn't want to say anything, but was sure thinking it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gastonia is about two hours from me. If a rescue needs transport, I can help! I hope this boy is not doomed, lots will not consider a dog who's bitten.....so sad.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor guy . . . I hope the bite incident wasn't a death sentence. I wonder what the circumstances was for the bite?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor boy. He looks so scared. I hope a rescue can get him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone have an update on this boy? 






Year 
2011
Tag#
6318
Type 
DOG
Sex 
MALEBreed RETRIEVER XColor BROWNCage #ISO4
Age 2-3 yr
Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date*10/11/2011*
*OWNER RECLAIM ONLY*
Remarks:*Bite Quarantine*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I haven't heard anything.


Thanks Karen, I've gotten a few emails about him. I was wondering since you're on FB that maybe some info about him had been updated. 

Looks like the Charlotte GR Rescue Club would be the closest if his owners don't claim him and the shelter allows him to be taken into Rescue-it would all depend on the details of the bite situation though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

From what I understand, he was in a fight with another dog and when someone attempted to pull him out, he bit the person. I will try to find an update on him. SOrry I didnt notice all the questions about him before.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Atlanta rescue of GA is in touch with the shelter and will let you know any updates as I get them.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That seems almost like an understandable reason for biting a human. Not saying it's acceptable, of course. I always figured if I intervened in a dog fight I stand a chance of being bitten. "Heat of the moment" sort of thing.

He is beautiful. I hope he can get a rescue to help him.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm right there with you on that one! Also, if anyone is interested in this dog or the possiblity, there is a group that works with thsi shelter that can go have the dog evaluated. Just say the word, and it could be done. I feel like this guy isnt getting a fair shake due to the reason for his "incarceration".


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I would if I were closer....I already have the 2 dogs and work full time. I hope someone steps up, he looks so much like my Nelli....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I've emailed GRRCC, I am a transport person in close proximity to Gaston. Waiting to hear if this beautiful boy is on their radar..... I am sure he is. I will pull/transport if given the approval to do so, although I can't foster. too small a house with one LARGE crate now that holds King Tucker.... Hopefully they can find a secure foster for him...... Send your prayers and good vibes....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I feel like this guy isnt getting a fair shake due to the reason for his "incarceration".


 
Exactly. The great " Media" reported a few weeks back of a " viscious" Golden Retriever Attack on a 2 year old boy..... :uhoh: and I found out that the poor dog had an ear infection and was due for a veterinary visit the next day and the toddler ran up the the dog and pulled the sore ear and the dog snapped and bit the baby, *the dog was put down. *


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping. Perhaps it helps to know that at least the SPCA does not truly consider a redirected bite a "bite". Pain and food aggression also do not count as "bites". Here an animal cannot be adopted by the public if it has a true bite history. Let's hope they operate the same way and give him to a rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Exactly. The great " Media" reported a few weeks back of a " viscious" Golden Retriever Attack on a 2 year old boy..... :uhoh: and I found out that the poor dog had an ear infection and was due for a veterinary visit the next day and the toddler ran up the the dog and pulled the sore ear and the dog snapped and bit the baby, *the dog was put down. *


This happens far too often IMO, there's always an underlying cause or reason I think, but at the same time I understand the liablitily involved. I don't think putting the dog down is always the right answer though. 

It's a very sad situation.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

UPDATE: 

Adopt a Golden Atlanta is taking him, they are looking for transport help to Greenville, SC if anyone can help..... *BUT*

The other dog involved with the fight *DIED FROM HIS WOUNDS. * This is so very sad, and I am not sure what the right answer is here....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Adopt a Golden Atlanta is taking him, they are looking for transport help to Greenville, SC if anyone can help..... *BUT*
> 
> The other dog involved with the fight *DIED FROM HIS WOUNDS. * This is so very sad, and I am not sure what the right answer is here....


I'm glad to hear Adopt a Golden Atlanta is taking this boy, but so very very sorry to hear about the other dog. Wow, I don't know what to say.
I'm like you Tucker's mom, I don't know what the right answer is either on this one.......

So glad I'm not the one who had to make the decision on this one, a very tough call IMO.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I initially read it as the dog died from heartworms (dont ask me how I read it that way) and was confused about why it was such a big deal. Dying from his wounds is kind of worrisome. I'm sure the rescue will check his temperament around other dogs.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Every dog has the ability to fatally attack another dog or a human if given the reason that they felt like they had to defend their life. We can't always assume that every dog is a good dog, sometimes sadly, it's just a very unfortunate case. Apparently, it's quite a lengthy bite report, and his future is in question even with rescue. The good that comes from all of this is that at least he will be properly evaluated by a qualified rescue organization, and a humane decision will be made, that is in the best interest of the animal, and not at the hands of Animal Control. Sad indeed for all involved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When I was helping CFGRR with Intakes, I dealt with AGA some. They are a fantastic Golden Rescue Group, have lots of resources. This boy is in very good hands, couldn't ask for better really I don't think.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the report and I hope for the best for him. I wonder if the other dog was smaller then he. We will probably never know the full story but I am glad he is being given some chance...K


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So happy that Adopt a Golden Atlanta took him in!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hoping this guy will get another chance at a happy ending. I think knowing the whole story/situation would be so important here. Poor guy.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow...what a gorgeous boy. There is another Golden on their site, a beautiful girl, has anyone seen her?? She has an adoption/euthanize date of 10/11...I hope they can pull here too????? I will try to put a link up...


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Enlarge

Not sure if that works, I will try it...they are both so beautiful, the female looks so precious and scared!!! Ugh how sad...hope they both can get pulled...


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Click on the "enlarge" link...then "return" in the upper right hand corner to see about the female...if anyone can contact the same rescue, maybe they can get her, she doesn't have much time left. What a dollface. Sorry to hijack the thread, didn't mean to...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That site makes me so sad. All of those dogs and they only get 6 days before they're euthanized.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

I know, it breaks my heart too. I would have given anything, anything at all to save my special boy, and these dogs are so often just tossed aside like garbage. Only 6 days, that is just tragic. I wish I could get there, I would take the little light golden girl, she looks so scared!!! That is exactly how my Mojo looked when I first met him, my forever heart. Ugh how sad.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

she is so precious...ugh I wish I was closer...hope a rescue can pull her too??? she looks like a mix but it so beautiful and looks so scared!!! Poor baby... (also at Gaston Co NC shelter, euth/adopt date 10/11!!!)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

MaryLovesMojo said:


> she is so precious...ugh I wish I was closer...hope a rescue can pull her too??? she looks like a mix but it so beautiful and looks so scared!!! Poor baby... (also at Gaston Co NC shelter, euth/adopt date 10/11!!!)


Have you emailed rescues? Maybe if you told them that you were interested in her they might be willing to pull her. It's too bad that the shelter only allows rescues to pull.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Emailing now...I have a friend from church who is interested in her, I am waiting for an email back from her, my phone is sitting in rice after getting rained on yesterday or I would be calling. I just love that angel's face!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea how rescues work, it might not help that there is someone "interested" in a dog, but it's definitely worth a shot. She looks so scared.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

I think anyone can adopt from there, just the one in bite quarantine was owner or rescue pull only I think...??? I could be wrong, it happens alot


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

The little guy below her who they say is a terrier also looks part golden. He's a cutiepie.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Heh, this isn't really funny per se, but the golden "girl" we've been talking about is apparently a boy, and the "little guy" I spoke of is a girl.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

My friend from church is calling the AGA that was pulling the other Golden now, hope it isn't too late for that poor girl. You are right, she does look so scared, it is breaking my heart!!! What a shame...poor baby


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping........


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh you are right...I don't know why I thought it was a girl??? Awww, he looks so scared!! I hope they get him too...he is so handsome, what a dollface, what is wrong with people????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, Dear*

Oh, Dear!!

Mary: Let us know what your friend finds out-Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kdmarsh*

KDMARSH

Kennel Inquiry

Here is the link to the one marked terrier. The only way to find out is to call and ask them if they are sure She is a terrier or could She be a Golden Retriever

Year 
2011 Tag#
6463 Type 
DOG Sex 
FEMALE 
Breed TERRIER X Color TAN 
Cage # F14 Age 2-3 yr Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date 10/12/2011 
ADOPTABLE Admitted Date 10/06/2011 
Area Pickup: 
TITMAN RD, GASTONIA 
Remarks: 
Shy 




Any Rescue Group or individual interested in claiming or adopting animals in this designation should contact Animal Control prior to the animal's adopt/rescue/euthanasia date.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

The Golden boy is off the site...the one I thought was a girl, I am still waiting to hear back from the rescue, my phone is still sitting in rice (for the 5th time in 3 months, ugh) to dry out, but they all have my email. Oh I hope they didn't put that beautiful boy down. The terrier is still on there. I can't wait until I can drive again, I will help rescue any golden anywhere that I can!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Just read about your phone!!! Do you have only one phone?


----------

